# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  >  How do I hide 1 series in legend

## wanluo

The graph contains 5 series of data, bars and lines, one of the series is a constant values, always horizontal.  This series is not necessary to display in the legend.  How do I remove this series from the legend only?  Thanks.

----------


## NBVC

click on the legend, then click again on the item in the legend that you want to delete (click on the text portion of the item)..you should get the six little black squares surrounding just that item....now you can press delete on your keyboard.

----------


## wanluo

Exactly what I need.  Thanks.

----------

